# newbie



## dan225 (Jul 2, 2008)

hi all, just become owner of a tt coupe 225, really loving it thought id join and get some tips on tuning.Fitted a new dv valve,with quite a noticible difference was wondering about induction kits,was thinking neuspeed p flow(i think thats it) or the bmc carbon airbox from the ttshop. any suggestions would be great. thanks and hi


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  Best bet is to search the MkI forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here at the wak box mod www.wak-tt.com also have a look here at the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## dan225 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks, will do


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Dan.


----------

